# Behringer ep-4000 to power HT



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Goos evening all 

i would like to have your toughts on using either the ep4000 or ep-2500 as amp to power main speakers in a home theater instead of consumer amp like emotiva, marantz ect 

For the amount of power provided it seems more economical but is thre any pros or cons going that route. ?? 

Alain


----------



## jevans64 (Dec 24, 2012)

They should work alright in a home theater setup but the response curve is probably set up for PA rather than home theater. They are rated at 550w x 2 @ 8 Ohms. Behringer doesn't publish the gain on these.

Edit. The User Manual says the gain is 34dB, which is high for an amp. Most consumer amps have a gain of 26dB or 29dB and receivers are usually 32dB gain. You might hear some noise ( "hiss" or "hum" ) coming from your speakers when they are muted or very low volume. Audio purists believe that this slight distortion impacts sound quality.

A way to think of these amps is that they are often used in clubs and hooked to big horn speakers, like Peavey, etc.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I run my sub with an EP4000. It has plenty of power but take into account the fan noise. I run this in the next room so I don't hear it.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Relegate to sub duty.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

apilon, as mentioned above these amps are better suited to use with subwoofers. They may not sound the best for main speakers, and as jevans said, they may introduce some audible noise. They're great because they offer a lot of power for the money, but what kind of main speakers are you driving that need that much power? For better quality sound, stick to an amp that has tighter restrictions on sound quality vs. power quantity and is designed specifically for main speaker use. I think if you have more than 2 speakers to drive, you end up spending less with a decent multichannel amp anyway in most cases, don't you?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The use of Behringer EP Series for use on loudspeakers has been debated quite vociferously on other forums.
The one concern I would have would be concerns about fan noise. However, there are retrofit kits available.

While I still prefer amplifiers like my Aragon and Parasounds, there is no denying the value of the Behringer.
If nothing else, it well might be worth ordering it from somewhere with a solid return policy and decide for yourself. Given that they weigh very little compared to other amplifiers of the same power, the cost of return shipping is greatly reduced.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Behringer makes a great amp for sub duty however they are not very clean and tend to have a high noise floor meaning hiss and just noise in the higher frequency range. I dont recommend them for full range duty.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Behringer makes a great amp for sub duty however they are not very clean and tend to have a high noise floor meaning hiss and just noise in the higher frequency range. I dont recommend them for full range duty.


I honestly do personally agree. However, it could be an educational experience with little cost to return thanks to the light weight of the amplifier itself. And perhaps it might end up being good enough.


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Thanks all for your feedback , it was just a route that i wanted to explore following a comment read on another board from someone praising the behringer for his musical listeming stating that it was adding more clarity and finesse to the sound


----------



## nwhitta (Aug 18, 2006)

I have just come across this thread. The Behringer EP4000 works great as a 2 channel power amplifier in a domestic environment. Two things to be aware of: 1. You will need a pre-amp with XLR outputs or else you will need to buy a RCA > XLR box, as the XLR inputs on the EP4000 require 1.4V which is higher than the RCA output from a domestic pre-amp (however many pre-amps now include XLR out), 2. the EP4000 makes a lot of fan noise as the fan runs continuously. This is not a problem if the amp is in a cupboard or separate room, but is a bit annoying if in the same room. The solution is to change the fan and install a low noise (12bB) 24V fan, which is easy to do. I use mine to power large electrostatic speakers and the sound quality is exceptional; no complaints at all.


----------



## dwaleke (Dec 30, 2013)

The EP4000 can be driven to full power with just about any AVR. Most output 2v unbalanced clean RMS power from the pre-amp outputs.

I've run the EP4000 on mains and it works good. Yes the amp does not measure well at higher frequencies (distortion), but I'd be surprised if you could notice.

For the money it's hard not to use it (assuming you need this much power).


----------

